# CBBT- Captain Hogg’s Charter



## jaydin05 (Jun 17, 2013)

Had a chance to take Captain Hogg’s Charter this morning. What a amazing time trolled around the 2/3rd islands for about the first 2 hours. Spanish Mackeral blues non-stop , one shark took group pictures then tossed him back. Bottom fished the remains time Nice fat croakers and round heads too many crumb snatching sea bass and some undersized flounder great time on the Bay. Pics doesn’t include the keeper Croackers. Navy Chiefs!!!!!!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like a nice mixed bag


----------

